# Wainwrights Puppy food - puppy not liking it!



## Hol48 (Mar 9, 2013)

We have changed 13 weeks old Holly over to Wainwright puppy Turkey and Rice of the period of 8 days. She was on Baker Puppy food. Heard good things about Wainwrights, but she is not interested in it at all!!

We have added water and chicken but still does not eat it! If I try her on the other flavours in the Wainwrights range do I need to gradually change it or just give her all the new flavour?

Any advice welcome

Thanks


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

millie is on wainwrights... started her out on dry but she went off biscuits (now im thinking shes teething again and struggles with the dry food) but because of her going off it i changed her to the wainwrights wet food and so far she is eating it fine. Shes had the turkey and rice, lamb and chicken flavours and appears to be liking them all. millie is now 9 months old tho and i have had a fussy girl for most of that time. she was on barking heads for a while, then went off that.... now wainwrights... till whenever lol. it could be teething, maybe try some wet food mixed in if its dry you are giving her. hope this helps x


----------

